# phone conference anybody?



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

would anybody be interested in organizing or joining a phone conference. sort of like the AA, NA, EDA thing. Theres a number that everyone dials at a certain time and as long as everyone uses the same pin theyre connected to the conference. this would need some planning though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Don't forget you could also use our Chatroom to coordinate and facilitate a chat!Just click here to get there:http://www.ibsgroup.org/ibschatYou could set up a time that is good for most people and just 'meet' in the chat room.


----------

